# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  حكم خطير في النقض العمالي

## ايمن محمد عاطف حامد

*باســــم الشعب* *محكمة النـقــــــض* *الدائره العماليه* 
*     برئاسة السيد القاضي /عزت البنداري  نائب رئيس المحكمة*
*و عضوية الساده القضاه / يحي الجندي و حسام قرني ومنصور العشري وهشام قنديل نواب رئيس المحكمه*
* ورئيس النيابه السيد  / احمد قاعود* 
*    وامين السر السيد /  سعد رياض سعد* 
*في الجلسه العلنيه المنعقده بمقر المحكمه بدار القضاء العالي بمدينه القاهره في بوم الاحد 26 من المحرم سنه 1492 ه الموافق 3 من فبراير سنة 2008* 
*اصدرت الحكم الاتــــــ*
*في الطعن المقيد في جدول المحكمه برقم 4894 لسنة 76 قضائيه* 
*المرفوع مــــن :* 
* السيد الممثل القانوني لشركة النصر للتعدين بصفته و موطنه القانوني مركز الشركة الرئاسي النصراب ـ المحاميد ـ ادفو ـ محافظة اسوان * 
*حضرت عنه الاستاذه نورهان محمد علي المحاميه* 
*ضـــــــــــد* 
*السيد /  موسي محمد طه المقيم عزبة البوسطه ـ السباعيه .*
*لم يحضر عنه احد بالجلسه المحدده .* 







*الوقـــــــــــــــــائع* 
*     في يوم 5/4/2006 طعن بطريق النقض في حكم محكمة استئناف قنا مأمورية اسوان الصادر بتاريخ 13/2/2006 في الاستئئناف رقم 350 لسنة 24 ق و ذلك بصحيفة طلبت فيها الطاعنه الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا و في الموضوع بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه .* 

*و في 23/4/2006 اعلن المطعون ضده بصحيفة الطعن .* 

*ثم اودعت النيابه مذكرتها و طلبت فيها قبول الطعن شكلا و في الموضوع بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه .*
*و عرض الطاعن علي المحكمه في غرفة ماشوره فرأت انه جدير بالنظر فحددت لنظره جلسه 3/2/2008 للمرافعه و بها سمعت الدعوي امام هذا الدائره عبر ما هو مبين بمحضر الجلسه حيث صمم كل من محامي الطاعنه و النيابه علي ما جاء بمذكرته و المحكمه اصدرت الحكم بجلسة اليوم .* 

*المحـــــــــــــكمه* 
*بعد الاطلاع علي الاوراق و سماع التقرير الذي تلاه السيد القاضي المقرر / عزت عبد الله البنداري 0 نائب رئيس المحكمه  و المرافعه و بعد المداوله .* 
*حيث ان الطعن استوفي اوضاعه الشكليه .* 
*و حيث ان الوقائع علي ما يبين من الحكم المطعون فيه و سائر الوراق تتحصل في ان المطعون ضده اقام دعواه ابتداء امام محكمه ادفو الابتدائيه علي الطاعنه شركه النصر للتعدين بطلب الحكم بالزامها ان تؤدي اليه مبلغ 50 الف جنيها تعويضا عما لحقه من اضرار ادبيه و ماديه وقال بيانا لها انه كان من العاملين لدي الطاعنه و اذ لم توفر في اماكن العمل وسائل السلامه و الصحه االمهنيه اصيب اثناء العمل و بسببه بعجز جزئي مستديم ادي الي انهاء خدمته و الحق به اضرار ادبيه  و ماديه يستحق التعويض عنها فقد اقام الدعوي سالفه البيان و احالت المحكمه الدعوي الي ما كان يسمي باللجنه ذات الاختصاص القضائي بمحكمة ادفو الابتدائيه حيث قيدت بجداولها برقم 88 لسنة 2003 و قررت اللجنه في 26/4/2005 رفض الدعوي فاستانف المطعون ضده فحكمت المحكمه بالغاء القرار المستانف و بالزام الطاعنه ان تؤدي الي المطعون ضده مبلغ 20 الف جنيها طعنت الطاعنه في هذا الحكم بطريق النقض و قدمت النيابه مذكره ابدت فيها بنقضه و اذا عرض الطعن علي المحكمه في غرفة مشوره حددت جلسه لنظره و فيها  التزمت النيابه برآيها .* 
*وحيث أنه لما كان مفاد نص المادة 253 من قانون المرافعات انه يجوز للخصوم كما هو الشان وبالنسبة للنيابة ومحكمة النقض اثارة الاسباب المتعلقة بالنظام العام ولم يسبق التمسك بها امام محكمة الموضوع أو فى صحيفة الطعن متى توافرت عناصر الفصل فيها من الوقائع والاوراق التى سبق عرضها على محكمة الموضوع ووردت هذه الاسباب على الجزء المطعون فيه من الحكم وليس على جزء اخر منه أو حكم سابق عليه لا يشمله الطعن وكان من المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن مفاد النص فى المادة 49 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر بالقانون رفم 48 لسنة 1979 المعدلة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 168 لسنة 1998 يدل على انه يترتب على صدور الحكم من المحكمة الدستورية العليا بعدم دستورية نص فى قانون غير ضريبى أو لائحة عدم جواز تطبيقه اعتبارا من اليوم التالى لنشر هذا الحكم فى الجريدة الرسمية وأن هذا الحكم ملزم لجميع سلطات الدولة وللكافة ويتعين على المحاكم باختلاف أنواعها ودرجاتها أن تمتنع عن تطبيقه على الوقائع والمراكز القانونية المطروحة عليها حتى ولو كانت سابقة على الحكم بعدم الدستورية باعتباره كاشفا عن عيب لحق النص منذ نشأته بما ينفى صلاحيته لترتيب أى أثر من تاريخ نفاذ النص ولازم ذلك أنه لايجوز تطبيقه ما دام قد أدرك الدعوى أثناء نظر الطعن أمام محكمة النقض وهو أمر متعلق بالنظام العام تعمله محكمة النقض من نفسها ولا يستثنى من اعمال هذا الاثر الرجعى الا الحفوق والمراكز التى قد تكون قد استقرت بحكم بات أو بانقضاء مدة التقادم قبل صدور الحكم بعدم الدستورية أو كان هذا الحكم فد حدد تاريخا أخر لسريانه .* 

*لما كان ذلك وكانت المحكمة الدستورية العليا قد قضت فى القضية رقم 26 لسنة 27 قضائية "دستورية عليا" والمنشور فى الجريدة الرسمية فى العدد رقم 4 مكرر بتاريخ 27/1/2008 بعدم دستورية نص المادتين 71 و72 من قانون العمل الصادر بالقانون رقم 90 لسنة 2005 وبسقوط العبارة الواردة والمادة 70 من القانون ذاته والتى تنص على ان ( فاذا لم تتم التسوية فى موعد اقصاه عشرة أيام من تاريخ الطلب جاز لكل منهما اللجوء الى اللجنة القضائية المشار اليها فى المادة 71 من هذا القانون فى موعد اقصاه خمسة واربعون يوما من تاريخ النزاع وإلا سقط حقه فى عرض الأمر على اللجنة ولاى منهما التقدم للجهة الإدارية بطلب لعرض النزاع على اللجنة المذكورة خلال الموعد المشار اليه ) كما نصت بسقوط قرار وزير العدل رقم 3539 لسنة 2003 بتشكيل اللجان الخماسية بالمحاكم الابتدائية ولم يحدد الحكم تاريخا معينا لسريانه ومن ثم أصبحت هذه النصوص لا يجوز تطبيقها اعتبارا من اليوم التالى لنشر الحكم بالجريدة الرسمية ومؤدى ذلك زوال ما كان يسمى باللجان ذات الاختصاص القضائى المشكلة بقرار وزير العدل اعمالا لحكم المادة 71 من قانون العمل المشار اليه منذ العمل بأحكام هذه المادة فى 7/7/2003 اعمالا للاثر الكاشف لحكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا سالف الذكر ولازم ذلك انعدام انعدام القرارات الصادره عنها مادام لم يصدر في شانها حكم بات .* 
*و اذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر وقضى بالغاء القرار المستانف واجابة المطعون ضده الى طلب التعويض بالرغم من انعدام السند القانونى لهذا القرار لصدوره عن لجنة ثبت انعدام وجودها منذ صدور قرار انشائها اعمالا لحكم المحكمة الدستورية سالف البيان فأنه يكون معيبا بما يوجب نقضه دون حاجة لبحث اسباب الطعن .* 
*وحيث ان الموضوع صالح للفصل فيه ولما تقدم يتعين القضاء فى الاستئناف رقم 350 لسنة 24 ٌٌٌٌق قنا بانعدام القرار المستأنف .            * 




*لــــــــــــــــــذلك* *    نقضت المحكمة الحكم المطعون فيه والزمت المطعون ضده المصروفات ومائتى جنبه مقابل اتعاب المحاماة وأعفته من الرسوم القضائية وحكمت فى الاستئناف رفم 350 لسنة 24 ق "مأمورية أسوان" بانعدام القرار المستأنف وألزمت المستأنف مصروفات الاستئناف ومائة جنيه مقابل أتعاب المحاماة وأعفته من الرسوم القضائية  .* 

*      امين السر                       نائب رئيس المحكمه*

----------


## ميدو جنه

مشكوووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا

----------

